# Misery Bay Software DAZL 2020 In Review



## dpeterson (Aug 31, 2008)

2020 provided significant challenges to the entertainment industry. *Misery Bay Software*™ used 2020 to continually improve *DAZL®*, our powerful yet easy-to-use multimedia show automation software.

If you don't already know, there is no easier way to create awesome haunt displays than with *DAZL*, which effortlessly ties audio and video playback, lighting, relays, motors and special effects together into a cohesive, automated show.

Here are some of the improvements we made in 2020:

Timeline (in-place) *audio clip splitting* (hard or crossfaded)
Audio track *volume automation* and animation track *level automation*
*Input and output curves* shape lighting / control / input data
A *virtual I/O panel* for hardware-less testing
*Enumeration-valued variables* for more readable show state
Several *new controller* / *protocol interfaces*
*DAZL verified by ENTTEC* to work with their DMX controllers
While some people think it’s important to wait for a version bump past 1.0 (such as with our current release), there was no need to wait with *DAZL*. The first release was significantly tested and used for over a year before release. And we continually improve the product.

Do you need an interface for different hardware? Do you require certain functionality for your particular use? *Misery Bay Software* can move fast to help you out.

*DAZL*’s unique ease of use and sophisticated media/animation/automation capabilities can help bring your creative vision to life; all without software development. As always, shows can be saved and shared with other systems/people. Several editions are available, starting at *$99*.

Take your creativity and production value to the next level. Check us out at *miserybay-software.com*.










_Misery Bay Software is a privately held limited liability company established in 2018, situated in the silicon prairie of Madison, Wisconsin. David Peterson has been a software developer since he picked up his first copy of Byte magazine in the mid ‘70s, and an amateur haunter from about the same time._


----------

